# Poor mans krate let’s see them



## redline1968 (Oct 2, 2019)

Well This popped up yesterday ....it was disassembled put in a tub and hidden in the garage for many years...complete and original 1970 Cotten picker coaster model.. it needs assembly good cleaning and new grease....I can just hear the dad choking on the price and mom pushing for one and the compromise krate wins lol ... let’s see your coaster brake models...


----------



## unregistered (Oct 2, 2019)

Neat find! Rare bike!


----------



## redline1968 (Oct 2, 2019)

Thanks.  I’ve seen 3 of them here. The white will match my trans am. Lol


----------



## wheelbender6 (Oct 2, 2019)

Only produced for one year. Wow


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms (Oct 2, 2019)

Magnificent!


----------



## redline1968 (Oct 3, 2019)

No ....got to be more than one year.  I don’t believe it....I’ve seem 3 of them here.  Of course this is the cheapest state in the union ...lol


wheelbender6 said:


> Only produced for one year. Wow


----------



## GTs58 (Oct 3, 2019)

redline1968 said:


> No ....got to be more than one year.  I don’t believe it....I’ve seem 3 of them here.  Of course this is the cheapest state in the union ...lol



I'm pretty sure the Cotton Picker was a 1970 and 1971 issue only.


----------



## redline1968 (Oct 4, 2019)

That’s pretty rare.  I’ve had all the crates and disc brake models to except both cotton pickers . Of all of them I like the white /Crome look the best.


----------



## farkasthegoalie (Oct 8, 2019)

here's mine.. a bit crusty and a few repop parts (fake it 'till you make it, i guess...)


----------



## redline1968 (Oct 8, 2019)

Nice.. Finally another one... repops are Better than nothing.


farkasthegoalie said:


> here's mine.. a bit crusty and a few repop parts (fake it 'till you make it, i guess...)
> 
> View attachment 1075459


----------



## Sambikeman (Oct 14, 2019)

orange


----------



## redline1968 (Oct 14, 2019)

That’s the rich boys one.   Nice.


Sambikeman said:


> orange
> 
> View attachment 1078592


----------



## phantom (Oct 14, 2019)

A BFK I made a few improvements on.


----------



## redline1968 (Oct 14, 2019)

That’s more like it...:0


----------



## Praster89 (Oct 15, 2019)

Here’s my Apple krate!!


----------



## redline1968 (Oct 17, 2019)

Gotta be rideable...low budget too


Praster89 said:


> Here’s my Apple krate!!
> 
> View attachment 1078808


----------



## farkasthegoalie (Oct 21, 2019)

This gal started off as an '82 Japanese made Fairlady- took off the fenders, added the rear slick and the Slik Chik chain guard decal, as well as the other Schwinn decals, and was going to leave it as is. But i didn't like the tube style forks- just didn't look right. Had the springer laying around, and got the repep Schwinn 16" wheel and tire set off ebay, and pow! My SlikChikrate!


----------



## redline1968 (Oct 21, 2019)

Cool and creative....


farkasthegoalie said:


> This gal started off as an '82 Japanese made Fairlady- took off the fenders, added the rear slick and the Slik Chik chain guard decal, as well as the other Schwinn decals, and was going to leave it as is. But i didn't like the tube style forks- just didn't look right. Had the springer laying around, and got the repep Schwinn 16" wheel and tire set off ebay, and pow! My SlikChikrate!
> 
> View attachment 1082253


----------



## cyclingday (Oct 21, 2019)

Well, the title says, Poormans Krate.

I know, but it’s original, of the era, it only cost $300 dollars, and it fits me better.


----------



## McBlaster (Oct 25, 2019)

I found my Dec 1969 Cotton Picker Coaster back in 1994 from the original owner who painted it red and didn't have the seat. It was white inside the bottom bracket so it is legit. I did a crummy rattle can paint job and a 90's Persons re-pop seat. I havent touched it since around 1995.


----------



## redline1968 (Oct 25, 2019)

Nice.


----------



## DonChristie (Oct 26, 2019)

A true poor man could not afford a Krate at all. I was that kid always getting hand-me-downs. So naturally, nowadays i gravitate towards Huffy’s. Heres a Rail I recently acquired. A true poor mans Krate!


----------



## redline1968 (Oct 26, 2019)

I’ve always liked them... nice


----------



## Thaddeus (Oct 26, 2019)

If i ever get to town i can go pluck a red one out from under a garage right where it was left in late 70s, was a neighbor friend ,always thought it was dorky with the little front tire, seen it 7 yrs ago renting a stepping stone after selling my house unexpectingly 3 days after i put up a sign.


----------



## Junkman Bob (Oct 26, 2019)

Heres mine ... the old reliable splendid splinter sears Ted Williams version 
Kinda kool tho

Bob


----------



## redline1968 (Oct 26, 2019)

Nice ... fits the category yep!


----------



## ChiknCoop (Nov 11, 2020)

I know this is an old thread but I figure I'd try and resurrect it, I am building a 70 Apple coaster Krate. Trying to figure out the details on the rear wheel setup, what's it supposed to have? S2 Rim? what hub? which brake? Sprocket?


----------



## hashbrown (Nov 12, 2020)

DonChristie said:


> A true poor man could not afford a Krate at all. I was that kid always getting hand-me-downs. So naturally, nowadays i gravitate towards Huffy’s. Heres a Rail I recently acquired. A true poor mans Krate!
> 
> View attachment 1085320



Might have been cheaper back then but today they bring more than a stingray. I sold my huffy rail slingshot 3 a few years back for $1500! Picked it up for $100 just 4 years or so prior. Crazy price jumps! 

Sent from my SM-S327VL using Tapatalk


----------



## ChiknCoop (Nov 13, 2020)

My first foray into the vintage muscle bikes was stumbling across a bike in a barn I thought looked cool, so i got it for 20 bucks. It's a 66 Huffy Dragster. I'm just waiting on a my rear tire to show up and I'll put her back together. Still a bit of rubbing and polishing to go though.


----------



## hashbrown (Nov 13, 2020)

ChiknCoop said:


> My first foray into the vintage muscle bikes was stumbling across a bike in a barn I thought looked cool, so i got it for 20 bucks. It's a 66 Huffy Dragster. I'm just waiting on a my rear tire to show up and I'll put her back together. Still a bit of rubbing and polishing to go though.



Awesome bike at an insane deal! 

Sent from my SM-S327VL using Tapatalk


----------



## ChiknCoop (Nov 13, 2020)

hashbrown said:


> Awesome bike at an insane deal!
> 
> Sent from my SM-S327VL using Tapatalk



yeah, it was an estate sale. My brother and I went to buy other stuff but there was a pile of bikes and he is into BMX stuff, he wanted to strip everything for parts so we got the lot of bikes for 100 total. He sold everything else and I kept the Huffy for 20. I kinda wish I had looked at all the other parts now. lol He said there was a bunch of rare stuff in there he sold for a bunch of dough.  I also have a 66 Liberty Cycles from Chicago girls Cyclone. Got it for pretty much nothing, it had some rare parts on it that weren't correct, so I'm putting the right one's on, Just need fenders and to get some headbadge rivets.


----------



## Vintage Rat Rods USA (Nov 13, 2020)

“Rat Rod Bike Life” is Our New Group


----------



## ChiknCoop (Nov 14, 2020)

Vintage Rat Rods USA said:


> “Rat Rod Bike Life” is Our New Group
> 
> View attachment 1300882
> 
> ...



where's the group at?


----------



## Rollo (Nov 21, 2020)

... Wanted an Orange Krate sooo bad for Christmas in 1968 ... My brothers and I got '68 Screamers instead ... We were happy none the less!
... I wish I would have kept mine! ...


----------



## phantom (Nov 21, 2020)

Mom and Pops saved $9.00 on each one. I like the one you got better.


----------



## wheelbender6 (Nov 21, 2020)

Built this from a 24" Flightliner frame and fork. The Spyder shifter (first pic) fits the Flighliner very nicely.


----------



## Vintage Rat Rods USA (Nov 22, 2020)

My Rat Rods


----------



## Vintage Rat Rods USA (Nov 22, 2020)

More coming soon if the sellers sell to me


----------

